# Juju fun time!



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

So this evening I got Juju out for his evening bonding/play time. He hissed and huffed as usual when I got him out of his cage, but was uncurled and climbing on me as soon as he was all the way out. I gave him some mealies and he hoovered them up, I swear there was some kind of super-speed involved! After the mealies he crawled all over me like I was a jungle gym, then tried to get inside my shirt at the neckline. After carefully extracting a pincushion that was almost in my bra, he climbed right back up to my neck and curled up there. It tickled, I giggled, he turned into a pincushion again. He hates laughing, always balls up.

I think he is really starting to like me though. Not sure about the spiny snuggles yet, but he and I are getting to know each other. I think he was meant to be mine


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

aaaawwwww....that's so cool....

Snarf sleeps in with my BF every Saturday while I clean his cage. He always heads straight for Jamie's neck and snuggles under his chin. Jamie is fairly broad across the shoulders so Snarf fits nicely. he has occasionally tried to do the same thing with me and, being half Jamie's size, he always snuggles up into a happy little ball, then s-l-o-w-l-y slides down my neck and gets ticked at me. I don't dare try to help him cuz that would mean his being touched! God forbid. So all I can do is wait for him to land and poke me!


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Your little Snarf sounds like quite the character All of the Snarf stories I've read just get me giggling (which Juju doesn't like, he may need to have a word with Snarf about making Mama giggle.) I am so glad to have found this forum and all of you hedgie-crazy people


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We're glad you found us, too!

(Watch out for PJM and Ralphsmom tho'...they think they have perfect little angels but we all know they're the bad apples and are trying to get our innocent little guys in trouble. Bad parenting, unfortunately. tsk tsk tsk.)


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

MissC said:


> We're glad you found us, too!
> 
> (Watch out for PJM and Ralphsmom tho'...they think they have perfect little angels but we all know they're the bad apples and are trying to get our innocent little guys in trouble. Bad parenting, unfortunately. tsk tsk tsk.)


AHAHAHAHA! I nearly died laughing reading this one! This is very true, they think their babies are really well behaved, but Cindy and I know the truth!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Juju is such a cutie! And he sounds like he's fitting in just fine! :lol: 

Just be careful who he hangs out with...  :lol:

PPffft! Hercsmom!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> PPffft! Hercsmom!


I rest my case. :roll:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

MissC said:


> our innocent little guys in trouble.


Are you putting Snarf in the 'innocent' category? :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > our innocent little guys in trouble.
> ...


Definitely...any inappropriate behavior is the direct result of being coerced into doing things beyond his control by hedgies like Cholla & Ralph. You have to pass a test to drive a car but anyone can own a hedgie. :roll:


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Juju had his first bath today. I think he loved it. I didn't think such a tiny thing could stomp, but he kinda stomped around in the water and leaned into the toothbrush as I gently scrubbed his quills. He let me touch his feet and get them all poop-free. After he was all clean he snuggled really close for a few minutes as he dried. Then it was back to climbing all over mama. He has such an adorable personality. Even his grumpiness is adorable.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

MoonBean said:


> Juju had his first bath today. I think he loved it. I didn't think such a tiny thing could stomp, but he kinda stomped around in the water and leaned into the toothbrush as I gently scrubbed his quills. He let me touch his feet and get them all poop-free. After he was all clean he snuggled really close for a few minutes as he dried. Then it was back to climbing all over mama. He has such an adorable personality. Even his grumpiness is adorable.


aaaaawwwww....soooooooo cuuuuuuuute...don't you LOVE when they stomp?? 'course, Snarf only ever stomps when he's really ticked...but it's still cute...he high-steps, then klompklompklomp!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MoonBean said:


> After carefully extracting a pincushion that was almost in my bra, he climbed right back up to my neck and curled up there. It tickled, I giggled, he turned into a pincushion again. He hates laughing, always balls up.


Awww, so cute! I love when Liam snuggles like that - he likes to get behind my neck and the couch when I'm sitting down and nuzzles into my hair. I usually end up leaning forward a bit (for fear of squishing) which is not necessarily the most comfy position, but oh well. It's still cute. 



MoonBean said:


> Juju had his first bath today. I think he loved it. I didn't think such a tiny thing could stomp, but he kinda stomped around in the water and leaned into the toothbrush as I gently scrubbed his quills. He let me touch his feet and get them all poop-free. After he was all clean he snuggled really close for a few minutes as he dried. Then it was back to climbing all over mama. He has such an adorable personality. Even his grumpiness is adorable.


The image of little hedgie-stomping is so cute! I don't think I've ever seen Liam do that. The moment his feet touch the water in the sink it's nothing but running around like crazy trying to get himself out. He can juuuuuust haul himself up to the edge of the sink and get over so I usually spend more time picking him up and putting him back in the water than I ever do cleaning him. :roll:


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

MissC said:


> aaaaawwwww....soooooooo cuuuuuuuute...don't you LOVE when they stomp?? 'course, Snarf only ever stomps when he's really ticked...but it's still cute...he high-steps, then klompklompklomp!


It was pretty adorable. I said "Who's a grumpy, wet hedgehog? You are!" and started massaging his feet



cylaura said:


> The image of little hedgie-stomping is so cute! I don't think I've ever seen Liam do that. The moment his feet touch the water in the sink it's nothing but running around like crazy trying to get himself out. He can juuuuuust haul himself up to the edge of the sink and get over so I usually spend more time picking him up and putting him back in the water than I ever do cleaning him. :roll:


He walked around in circles but didn't really try to get out, my sink is pretty deep though, I doubt he could manage until he's much bigger. I had to keep turning him around so I could scrub the other side though, and his little legs would go really fast as soon as he was out of the water. He's just so cute


----------

